# Dryer replacement - electric or gas???



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

.

We have a 22 year old dryer. Its heating coil is gone and repairing it is almost half the cost of replacing it. Being so old, I don't think she's worth fixing anymore. Especially since the newer dryers are much more energy efficient. Cost savings from energy efficiency gain would pay for itself over a xx year period. 

From your experience, should we replace with an electric dryer (our current dryer is electric) or replace with a natural gas model? 

If wondering, we have an upgraded natural gas meter, large main line and existing "T" under our current dryer. Just need to extend the T, install a manual off/on valve and install a gas flex hose behind the gas dryer. 

With all this in mind, what dryer "type" would you buy as a replacement?

thanks.

.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't have the option when I bought my house it was plumbed for gas only and I've been happy with my gas dryer. In fact all the appliances that can run on gas in my house, do. You can use the reclaimed amperage for something else


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

Update:

Many thanks for your different recommendations. Yesterday afternoon, my wife & I bought an electric based "large drum" dryer. A simple "remove the broken one and slide in the new one" approach. NO additional gas piping to do. It will be delivered tomorow morning. 

On the white board "math calculations" perspective, we should have bought natural gas. In my area, natural gas is much less expensive then electric. And I keep reading that gas takes less then 1/2 the time - when compared to electric dryers. Thus, even more "operating cost" savings. During the summer months, we use our clothes line. Thus, we only run our dryer in the winter or summer rainy days. Within the next few years, we plan to move to a different home. In our new house (which will be "in the country") it probably won't have gas. Most country homes in my area are full electric with backup generators. Thus, the other reason why we went for electric dryer replacement. If we take this new dryer appliance with us, its a simple "plug in" at the new house as well.

While the dryer is pulled out, I will also replace our washing machine's water feed hoses. Replace the 22 year old rubber lines with new technology steel braded lines. And, replace the old "plastic flex hose" dryer vent with the new technology steel flex hose. Thus, reduce future risk of problems with these items as well. Especially the plastic flex hose - which no longer meets building code. 

Many thanks for your feedback....

.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Boy, I'd definitely replace with gas if I were in your situation. We have propane, and we ran a new line to the dryer when we moved in and even that is quite a bit cheaper than electric. Natural gas is much cheaper than propane.


----------

